# Gaming Laptop gesucht vs. Tower



## BrooklynAPB (5. November 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich möchte mich von meinem Gaming PC / Tower trennen und auf etwas "handliches" umsteigen. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, mit dem ich vorwiegend das Spiel (Battlefield 4) nach Möglichkeit auf High - bis Ultra. spielen kann.

Es muss keine Markenware sein, kein Overpowered Mega Laptop, er soll einfach nur funktionieren und wie oben erwähnt, das Spiel packen. Über Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen, was mich ebenfalls interessiert ist, welche Grafikkarte (einzeln) für einen Laptop notwendig wäre um die Kriterien zu absolvieren (siehe Battlefield 4) ?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Was hattest du denn als Budget so gedacht? Spielefähige Laptops für geringere Details sind noch erschwinglich, so ab 500 bis 800-900€, aber hohe bis Ultra Details, das wird sauteuer. Da wäre es - wenn du unbedingt auch ein Notebook brauchst - günstiger, nen Gamer-PC zu kaufen PLUS ein Laptop, das Spiele vlt. auf niedrigen Details schafft für die Situationen, in denen man wirklich nicht zu Hause spielen kann/will. 


Zb die Nvidia GTX 770m ist schon eine sehr starke Karte, was den Notebookbereicht angeht - aber selbst die schafft BF4 "nur" auf hohen Details UND dann auch nur 1366x768 (halbes FullHD) in 65 FPS - auf max und in FullHD sind es nur 25 FPS. So ein Notebook kostet dann ca 1200€, und diese Leistung würde auch schon ein 600€-PC bringen - in Deinem Fall wäre ja noch nicht mal ein neuer PC nötig, sondern maximal eine Aufrüstung.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (5. November 2013)

Ähm, also wenn ich Battlefield so anschaue, dann brauchst du eben doch einen "Overpowered Mega Laptop".

Also, habe mir hier den Test angeschaut, mit wievielen fps das Spiel auf Ultra spielbar ist (Benchmarkcheck: Battlefield 4 - Notebookcheck.com Tests).
Hier lässt sich draus schließen, dass du wohl am besten fährst mit GeForce GTX 680M, GTX 780M, Raden HD 7970M und Radeon HD 8970M + starker CPU.

"nur" das Spiel packen... das Spiel ist sehr aufwendig. Wenn ich auf Alternate schaue, dann wird dich dieser Laptop mindestens 1000€ kosten 
Dieser Rechner wäre eine Möglichkeit:
MSI GT70H-80M4811B, Notebook

Ich bin mir aber sicher dass du bessere Angebote finden wirst.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. November 2013)

Fuer hohe Details auf Full HD brauchst du mindestens eine Kombimation aus GeForce GTX 660M, Intel i7 3610QM. Wenn es wirklich ultra sein soll, dann eher Engelchens Kombination.
Erstere Laptops gibt es ab 800 Euro, z.b. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-Ideapad-Y580-15-6-laptop/dp/B009RGBNAE

Zweitere bekommst du hierfuer (ACHTUNG DOLLAR) Amazon.com: MSI G Series GT60 0NE-249US 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computers & Accessories

Je nach dem ob du vll noch etwas besseres willst, macht Herbboys Vorschlag vll auch Sinn.
Kombi aus Laptop oder Netbook, Tower PC zum zocken.


----------



## Rettar33 (5. November 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Testberichte zu den oben genannten notebooks:
MSI GT70H
Ideapad Y580
MSI G Series GT60

Ich meine allerdings auch, dass man sich lieber nen anständigen Desktop holen sollte, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

bei dem Lenovo stimmt irgendetwas nicht, den gibt es mit besserer Ausstattung fuer viel weniger Geld:
Lenovo IdeaPad y580 gaming laptop review
das waeren ca. 1000 Euro, mittlerweile ist der aber im Preis gefallen.


----------

